# Sticky  Disclaimer



## catman

Any advice given here is not intended to replace a visit to your veterinarian. The advice given is intended for informational and entertainment purposes only, and any advice given should be viewed as just that, and not a proper diagnosis. If you suspect that your cat is ill please schedule an appointment with a veterinarian right away.

_(Written by Jessica, thank you)_


----------



## doodlebug

Empath said:


> Please contact a vet!
> 
> Those are the words we're most likely to offer in any emergency health situation. By the time a health question or problem is considered an emergency, time is usually of vital importance. Please rely on your vet first.
> 
> We encourage you to post, explaining the situation. The CF members can then share their vast experience, recommendations and encouragement. However, we are not qualified to offer alternatives to the expertise or actions of a trained veterinarian. Time spent awaiting a reply could be at the expense of crucial time getting emergency services.


----------

